# Mini House



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

I am gonna be building a 12'x12' cabin on our property in East Texas. I plan to build it on blocks just slightly above the ground. Just looking for some ideas or tips and tricks to keeping it simple and inexpensive. The cabin will have one window and a A/C unit with heat pump. I got the electrical part of it. I just need some advise with the other stuff. Any advice or pix would be helpful! Thanx!


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

One more time...


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is a site that has garage plans that you can convert to what you want to build. I would use 2 x 4 instead of the 1x4 they use. http://www.buildeazy.com/garage_1.html
Contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I will check it out!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Look at some of the kits in the parking lot at Lowes and Home depot. Then make a material list.

Lofts are nice in small cabins.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

You might want to look at countryplans.com. They have all kinds of small house plans that may give you some ideas. They also have some good forums that contain information on small house projects, most of which are owner-built.

http://countryplans.com/smf/index.php


----------

